# curly maple bowl



## aquan8tor (May 20, 2008)

This piece is about 9.5" wide, and 6 tall. I don't like the shape of this form so much, but I had to turn away some punky wood, and a couple of shallow chainsaw cuts from the outside of the log, which was given away on Craigslist as "firewood". The finish is boiled linsed oil with a couple coats of SealCoat (dewaxed shellac), which will probably be followed with a few coats of lacquer eventually.


----------



## Dai Sensei (May 20, 2008)

Got some beautiful grain going on there


----------



## Zodiac45 (May 20, 2008)

Very nice work! Gorgeous piece of wood.


----------



## splittah (May 20, 2008)

+1 for you! Great job. I used to turn wood in high school and loved it.

That bowl is beautiful.

 


Dave


----------



## BobL (May 20, 2008)

Looks Good Nate!

I bought a mini-woodworking lathe earlier this year to turn some of my tool handles. I resisted buying one for a long time because I have seen how all consuming it can be. Anyway it sure is great fun, and the jig making possibilities are almost endless as well. By way of examples I made up some chuck jaws on the metal work lathe at work, a steady, and some tool rests.

Anyway, I'm sort of over it and the urge to mill has overtaken it again.


----------



## ray benson (May 23, 2008)

Hi BobL
I checked out that woodworkers forum and was impressed with the tablesaw push jig, custom handles and the chuck jaws. Really first rate.


----------



## aquan8tor (May 27, 2008)

Bob, I wish you lived on this side of the big pond; I'd get you to make me some jaws!!! Nice work. I'm using a POS chuck right now that I need to upgrade. You're a pretty industrious guy! I like the steady rest. I have plans to make one from oak & MDF. I already bought some aluminum channel & high-rpm wheels from an electric scooter that have double ballbearings; I just need to find the time to put everything together. I seem to be saying that a lot lately.


----------

